

10 Most Sought-after Skills in Web Development - qhoxie
http://nettuts.com/articles/10-most-sought-after-skills-in-web-development/

======
teej
This list is a little... stupid, for lack of a better word. Since when do
"iphone applications" count as a web development skill? Objective-C is a far
cry from traditional web dev languages.

FB/Myspace apps? I didn't realize we started taking them seriously.

The only legitimate "sought after" skill on this list is Flash. It is -hard-
to find someone who's good in the web development world __and __can kick ass
in Flash.

~~~
qhoxie
I agree in part, but I believe they did do some research for this. _Most-
desired_ is subjective though.

It is kind of disappointing to see items like FB apps in that list, but I also
believe it to the extent that a lot of companies recruit developers to build
them.

I'll also note that I would add framework knowledge as something legitimate up
there with flash. While not every good developer uses a framework, it can be a
good sign of agility.

------
callmeed
Interesting list ... actually seems like the author did research (on a job
board). However, in an economic downturn, will companies really be spending
money on widgets and FB apps?

Anyway, I've got 8 out of 10 on the resume.

